# True Detective



## Patiekrice (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich war gerade sehr verwundert, dass es zu dieser grandiosen Serien noch keinen Thread gibt...?!

Ich stehe dem Cast für die 2. Staffel zwar noch etwas kritisch entgegen (unter anderem Vince Vaughn und Colin Farrell), aber man hat McConaughey bis vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch nicht so ernst genommen. Vielleicht entpuppt sich Vince Vaughn als auch durchaus mehr als ein "Wedding-Crusher" und überzeugt mich :> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.


----------



## Tikume (6. Februar 2015)

Im Serienthread wurde sie schon erwähnt.

Ich weiss noch immer nicht so genau was ich davon halten soll. Von der MAchart her war sie wirklich cool, die Krimi-Geschichte an sich hat aber so gar nicht bei mir gezündet.

Aber anschauen sollte man sich das schonmal.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Februar 2015)

Oh, die SoFu hatte halt nichts ausgespuckt - NAJA!

 

Aber ja, ich finde auch dass die "Krimi-Sache" ansich bei der Serie eh gar nicht sooo im Mittelpunkt steht, sondern eher die Art, wie unterschiedlich die beiden Protagonisten erst mit dem Fall umgehen. (Möchte jetzt auch nicht zu viel spoilern)! Und halt besonders das Zwischenmenschliche der Beiden. Ich bin zwar sonst ein großer Krimi-Fan, aber hier geht es auch so.

In Breaking Bad wird ja auch nicht nur gekocht bzw mit Drogen gehandelt. Da gibt es auch sehr viel "wie wirkt sich dies und jenes auf das soziale Leben aus" und ich finde sowohl in Breaking Bad, als auch bei True Detective eben das total super.


----------



## Tikume (6. Februar 2015)

War nicht als Kritik gemeint. Andere Serien haben auch einen eigenen Thread.

Für mich lag der Reiz vor allem in den ausschweifenden Monologen. Ich persönlich brauche bei diesem Slang allerdings Untertitel. Ich weiss nicht, ob es eine deutsche Synchro gibt, aber ich denke von der kann man auch abraten ohne sie zu kennen ^^

Erwähnenswert ist ev. auch dass es nur 8 Folgen sind, die dafür aber ne Stunde Laufzeit haben. In Folge 4 gibt es eine Szene die quer übers Gelände geht 6 Minuten ohne Schnitt auskommt und dafür ganz gut gefeiert wurde von einigen Leuten. Mir ist das in der Episode nicht mal aufgefallen, aber ev. finden "Cineasten" da ja das ein oder andere HJäppchen.

Genialer Vorspann btw.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Februar 2015)

Kann ich nur so unterschreiben und das muss ich noch los werden!


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2015)

naja mcconaughey hat eben so ne richtige texanische schnodderschnauze. musste bei interstellar auch mehrmals spulen.

an sich find ich die serie super. das zusammenspiel von harrelson und mcconaughey ist mMn genial. auch den wiederkehrenden staffelhandlungsbogen find ich sehr gelungen. abwarten was kommt würd ich mal behaupten


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2015)

was an der szene bemerkenswert ist, dass sie in einem dreh gefilmt wurde. ohne cut oder ähnlichem


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Februar 2015)

Das Ende ist so schlimm.... der Vorspann ist fantastisch

Allgemein sehr gut, aber nicht so gut wie Fargo, dafür vll künstlerisch etwas anspruchsvoller

 

Finde am Ende aber gut, dass im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Serien, nicht jeder Sachverhalt aufgeklärt wird..


----------



## Tikume (7. Februar 2015)

was an der szene bemerkenswert ist, dass sie in einem dreh gefilmt wurde. ohne cut oder ähnlichem 

 

Ok, nun hast Du genau meine Aussage wiederholt


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2015)

Ok, nun hast Du genau meine Aussage wiederholt 

das kommt davon wenn man nicht alles liest ^^


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich war gerade sehr verwundert, dass es zu dieser grandiosen Serien noch keinen Thread gibt...?!

Ich stehe dem Cast für die 2. Staffel zwar noch etwas kritisch entgegen (unter anderem Vince Vaughn und Colin Farrell), aber man hat McConaughey bis vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch nicht so ernst genommen. Vielleicht entpuppt sich Vince Vaughn als auch durchaus mehr als ein "Wedding-Crusher" und überzeugt mich :> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.

 

 

 

Naja McConaughey hat nicht nur irgendwelche romatischen Komödien gespielt, sondern auch andere Rollen. Wie z.B. in Mud oder Killer Joe.

Dementsprechend hatte ich vor dem Start der Serie schon eine ziemlich hohe Erwartungshalten, welche dann sogar noch übertroffen wurde.

 

Der Besetzung der zweiten Staffel stehe ich allerdings auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber was Vince Vaughn betrifft, aber ich lasse mich da auch gerne eines besseren überraschen.

Komödien-technisch mochte ich ihn sogar anfangs, bis er dann langsam zu so einer Art Adam Sandler mutierte und eigentlich immer wieder die gleiche Rolle gespielt hat wenn man so will.

Eine Chance sich als Schauspieler zu beweisen also 

 

Im Gespräch waren ja auch einige andere, Gerüchte gab es ja damals genug, durchaus aus zuverlässigen Quellen.

Die Namen Brad Pitt, Michael Fassbender, Joaquin Phoenix, Christian Bale und Josh Brolin fielen besonders oft.

 

 

Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass mich die zweite Staffel so begeistern wird wie die erste, da ich diese einfach nur genial fand \(^o^)/

 

Wird ja mit Justin Lin ein völlig anderer Regiesseur sein (vorher Cary Fukunaga).


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Juni 2015)

Schaue heute die erste Folge der zweiten Staffel. Bin sehr, sehr gespannt 

 

 

Achja Gonzo.. mit Fargo werde ich irgendwie gar nicht warm :'D Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Juni 2015)

Staffel 2 E01

 

Besetzung ist großartig. Leider kam die Folge nicht so schnell in die Gänge und hat mich nicht so gefesselt wie die E01S01. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht


----------



## Patiekrice (19. August 2016)

btw:
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LikeTropi (19. August 2016)

btw:
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

*unterschreib ich so!*

 

und ich finde es gut, dass es einen eigenen Thread zu True Detective gibt.

Zur ersten Staffel muss ich sagen (bereits 2mal gesehen), dass ich absolut begeistert von der Serie bin, aber das Ende zu abgehackt finde. Es kommt zu abrupt, und meiner Meinung nach wird in dieser 8. letzten Folge alles doch relativ schnell abgehandelt. Aber ansonsten wirklich grandiose Krimigeschichte und gut inszeniert, vor allem durch die schauspielerische Leistung von Matthew McConaughey!

 

Die zweite Staffel sollte ich mir vielleicht auch ein zweites mal ansehen, aber dabei bin ich noch unentschlossen. Kommt leider nicht an die erste ran. Da hat Fargo definitiv durchweg mit beiden Staffel insgesamt besser abgeschnitten, weil eben die zweite Staffel bei Fargo nicht an Qualität und Spannung verloren hat (im Gegenteil).

 

Ich würde mir trotz allem eine dritte Staffel wünschen, leider gibt es noch keine offizielle Bestätigung soweit ich weiß. 

Für jeden der noch nicht die erste Staffel von True Detective gesehen hat, sollte dies dringend tun.


----------



## MaxSchut (2. Mai 2017)

Eyyy man die 1. Staffel ist halt nicht zu übertreffen, dafür hat die 2. Staffel auch noch was hergegeben. Schon die Besetzung war doch ganz cool an sich!


----------



## Martin969 (15. März 2018)

Ich habe immer noch keine Folge angeschaut, aber klingt interessant!


----------

